# Does your cat pretend to attack you?



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

My current cats don't, but my previous one who was more high-strung would sometimes run towards me, then stop abruptly and skid on the floor.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Cats do like to initiate a game of chase every once in a while. Most of the time, people don't realize this is what's going on. It's great fun to play it with them. Skeeter and I have a game where I chase him into a room, hide behind the door frame so he can't see me, then he stalks me and we jump out at each other, he play attacks me (no claws, just paws) and we do it all over again. 

I know...crazy lady.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Jinx does "attack" me. :lol: He pounces on my feet from somewhere, but he doesn't dig in his claws or bite. It's more like he gets on top of my foot, and wraps his paws around my ankle (kinda like a little hug for my ankle). I think it's cute ... as long as he knows where to draw the line with claws and teeth.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet likes to come up behind me and wrap her paws around my leg, it is pretty cute. 

Edit for spelling by Lori


----------



## tammy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think it's so cute when Zoltan does it. He likes to hide by a doorway and then when I walk through he "catches" me.

Jekyll loves to attack feet. Zoltan and Knievel will attack hands and feet and legs too. But they tend to get carried away and use claws and teeth. They don't injure anyone but it can be a little painful.


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

My husband and Snowball play tag. He will tag Snowball and 'run' away from him and Snowball chases him. My husband will keep running around to try and not get tagged. LOL! 

Simone doesn't attack so much like Snowball does. As I've said, she's more laid back and watches her surroundings. She's pretty playful though if you get her at the right time.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby used to play attack us as a kitten. I guess she thought it was fun or something. We didn't like it though & said Baby stop that. So, now she kind of grew out of it.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*attack?*

I've never really had my kitty do any of those things. Of course when i go down the stairs he runs and tries to swat me from above 8O He is 6 tho almost 7 and his other owners didn't really try to initiate play, so maybe eventually and maybe not lol :lol:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Pixie likes to attack feet in socks. She'll wrap herself right around hubby's leg and proceed to "kill" the foot.

She also loves hide-and-seek. It starts with "Where's Pixie?" which is her cue to run and hide, then we find her, tag her, so she runs after us. We'll "hide" behind the cushions/bed, and she'll launch herself at us, tag us, then run to hide so we can go tag her. This goes on for a good 15 minutes, up and down the stairs in different rooms. Who says you can't get a good workout with cats?


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Barnaby got into the habit of stalking my feet, especially when I was ready to get into bed. He outgrew his toys and preferred to play with "live" toys. This was a big reason that I got a second cat. Now he can take out his play aggression on Baxter - and vice versa. In fact, as I type this I can hear them chasing each other around the house.


----------



## yehudap (Oct 5, 2004)

Ginger often enjoys mock attacking my arm after an extended brushing or stroking session. He's quite good about not using his claws, but he sometimes overdoes it with his teeth. My favorite is when he wraps his front paws around my wrist while he bites (not too hard) at my hand and kicks at my arm with his hind paws.
When we have a disagreement over coming inside, the attacks are a bit more serious, especially if I have to carry him into the building (or worse yet - chase him in!) He'll do an 'I'm mad at you, Daddy' attack when I pass him on the stairs (sometimes WITH claws), but then he'll saunter in to the apartment a couple of minutes later and behave as though coming inside was his idea all along :? 
He'll also sometimes play 'ambush' to indicate he wants to stay out longer.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

> My favorite is when he wraps his front paws around my wrist while he bites (not too hard) at my hand and kicks at my arm with his hind paws.


I know that routine quite well.

Baxter and Barnaby do that to each other as well.


----------

